# My Comp pics from the Anglian 1st timers



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hi all, just an update onmy 1st show, i did the Anglian 1st timers and placed 2nd out of a class of 10, i was the smallest guy there i think, but pretty cut and well balanced so ive been told.

It was slightly controversol as a few judges had me 1st but i think cos i was placed on the end maybe the judges at the other end couldnt get a look, as i was handed my trophy the said "i thought you had 1st mate" never mind, it was excellent and ive set my sights now onmy next show.

I wanted a top 3 finish and trophy for my 1st show and i got 1 so im well pleased !!

ive now got 9 months to put on some size till i have to get ready for a ukbff show..

have a look at the pics and let me know what you think all.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you look awesome mate very peeled congrats


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)




----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)




----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)




----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats mate! :rockon:


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Well done mate. Conditioning looks great. IF that pic if of the top 3 then i agree, i would also of had you 1st


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Well done mate. Conditioning looks great. IF that pic if of the top 3 then i agree, i would also of had you 1st


Oh yeah, just spotted that. Agreed


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

thanks guys, yes that pic is the top 3, a strange one i know, like i said could have been my stage positioning was bad during judging, but never mind.. im happy


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is the Anglian show UKBFF as I didnt realise they still had first timers? Is it a qualifier?


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

dont look like the smallest to me m8. ifact you look the best of the pack. must have been a close call for 1st. Are you local to the show..?


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

Good work mate


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

well done mate , looked 1st to me to


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

willsey4 said:


> Well done mate. Conditioning looks great. IF that pic if of the top 3 then i agree, i would also of had you 1st


Agree totally with that, 1st place person legs are disappointing.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

willsey4 said:


> Is the Anglian show UKBFF as I didnt realise they still had first timers? Is it a qualifier?


its a nabba, i got invited to the novice finals in november mate.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

The_Kernal said:


> dont look like the smallest to me m8. ifact you look the best of the pack. must have been a close call for 1st. Are you local to the show..?


cheers !!

im in essex mate, not to far took about 2 hours to get there..


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

LOCUST said:


> cheers !!
> 
> im in essex mate, not to far took about 2 hours to get there..


reson i ask m8 is that sometimes they favoure someone who is known in the area. I think you look the best out of the three in the trophy pics but its hard to tell from 1 picture and not been there. You certainly have alot of promise to do some damage. could you make the weight for the classic class..?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Looking good, ridiculas that guy beat you based on that one picture....perhaps its a bad picture of him. Well done mate!


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Ripped to shreds mate.

Where in Essex you from?


----------



## doyle369 (May 28, 2009)

Nice mate.... what do you look like without all that makeup (fake tan) lol.. ??


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

doyle369 said:


> Nice mate.... what do you look like without all that makeup (fake tan) lol.. ??


Why are you a bit of a gay boy or some thing:confused1:


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

Well done mate, looked ripped, from the pics dont know how you didnt win it


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

nice one m8 well deserved you worked hard :thumb:


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

That's either one of the worst photos ever taken or you were shafted mate.

Looked great and balanced. Again, you don't look the smallest there.

Congratulations


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Definatly first. Personally of that pic i wouldnt have placed the kid who won.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

nice one bro,look good,midsection is tight as!!!!

good condition!!!!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Congrats buddy....you nailed your condition...spot on....you defo should have won...I can't understand it....still as you say, next time :thumb:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone,

he did say over on MT he had bad legs, i think he was local to the show, but i dont care, i got what i wanted, fair play to him, he was a nice guy, we spoke after.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Con said:


> Why are you a bit of a gay boy or some thing:confused1:


 :lol:

Looking great mate, 1st in my opinion, but at least you're happy with what you got


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Huge well done mate, serious graft put in there I know. RE the placings, I always hear people say they should have been 1st etc and I usually just put it down to personal bias, but I have to say that here, honestly, you look a different class to the other two guys on that podium. The guy in 1st seems to have a very oddly shaped body. Judging by that pic, you won mate, congrats  .


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Deffo 1st. So you didn't fancy doing the Peterborough this weekend also??


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Really hard to tell from those pics mate the lights are awful, but on a positive note, all the best ppl come second in the qualifiers - or else you'd have no where to improve at the finals! 

I'd say just get your head down, get a good rebound from it, add a few lbs over all and work hard until the finals!


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

Well done Locust mate, you looked comfortable up on stage and held your own. Looked like u and james got the conditioning on point. Regarding placing, the guy who came 1st, imo, deserved it. He was bigger and his back was really thick and dense, he also had good conditioning aswell.

Again mate, well done, unfortunately didnt get a chance to say hi. Head down and work hard for the qualifier dude.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

abs/serratus are outstanding.your legs are way in front of the winners unless, his legs exploded when tensed? how much did you weigh/height?


----------



## John Wood (Apr 13, 2008)

If the judges had know what they were doing they would have swopped [middle for ends]in order too give each competeitor a fair chance of being in good lighting,

Very well done all the same.. to me you had the most pleasing well balanced physique

John


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Good effort, going from that pic it looks like you deserved first.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

look fantastic mate,congratulations  are you doing the NABBA novice show that you qualified for?


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done buddy, looking ripped.

Saw a pic of the top 3 and i actually think you shouldve got first place.

Perhaps the pic is a bad one of the winner, but you look like you have better lines of symmetry and shape, just as lean as well.

Anyway, it doesnt matter, the judges always have the ability to see things first hand rather than pictorial images.

Good result, now its time to bulk


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOCUST said:


> cheers !!
> 
> im in essex mate, not to far took about 2 hours to get there..


Where is Essex mate?


----------



## forddee (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi mate ,yep i am on here to but don,t post that much as i am already on the PC too much as it is.

This is the first time i have seen the top three line up, and there are a few choice words i would use but am not going to.

But in my eyes you won mate .

Daz


----------



## paul s (Oct 21, 2008)

congratulations. Now concentrate on filling out.


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

willsey4 said:


> Where is Essex mate?


 It's not far from London, in the south of England mate:lol:


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

Good stuff mate, as mentioned I think you should have had 1st from the pics, but a great result for you all the same.

Get a good rebound bud and make the most of it.

Any idea what show you would aim for in the UKBFF or class......Classic??


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> It's not far from London, in the south of England mate:lol:


Lol, my mistake - typo. Was meant to say where *in* Essex?

I live in Essex myself!!!


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

I had Locust down as first and I was there (though obviously I am biased too). One judge I saw on Monday said that he had Nick (Locust) first. Rob who one I do know personally; he had an immense upper body for a first timer, but poor legs - really he needs especially good legs to match the good top. Rob is not local though, he lives in Peterboro - 2 hours away and he did not know any judges.

The photos do reflect how things were though guys.

Nick certainly had me running around! LOL


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Looking excellent, tight as hell. The black guys legs are terrible imo.


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

well done mate you look slick


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow I,m begining to wonder how I won it!

Has many said it was a bad pic! And as james has said I wasnt local either.

I too had bad lighting locust was at one end but i was the the exact other.

and I,m trying not to forget that on the day before any decisions were given, backstage i was being told by the competitors in our group that I would win it!

I dont want to give the wrong impression lads and lasses cuz after speaking with locust once we got our clothes on, I,ve got nuff respect for him and will try to stay in touch with him.

But the shine of the day is wearing off a little.

The pic in my avatar as us both in it!

Had a long chat with James on Tuesday So a little more positive, but its hard reading this thread!

Was told I was The most conditioned and dry on stage and alot of quality muscle, legs were on par ( if not a little long lol) with the other but my upper body blew them away.

Didnt see other guys posing but was told I looked very professional up there too.

I will try to put a few pics up for more critique lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

The dragon said:


> Wow I,m begining to wonder how I won it!
> 
> Has many said it was a bad pic! And as james has said I wasnt local either.
> 
> ...


You know what mate as this thread progressed i had a feeling you may read it (didnt even realize you were on this site though!) and i started to feel bad because i know exactly how annoying it is when you get comments like you have.

Tbh the pic where you are next to the Locust i think your just not hitting the pose correctly or some thing. It is different seeing pictures and what the actual show went.

At the end of the day you won mate and no one can take that away so well done:beer:


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Con said:


> You know what mate as this thread progressed i had a feeling you may read it (didnt even realize you were on this site though!) and i started to feel bad because i know exactly how annoying it is when you get comments like you have.
> 
> Tbh the pic where you are next to the Locust i think your just not hitting the pose correctly or some thing. It is different seeing pictures and what the actual show went.
> 
> At the end of the day you won mate and no one can take that away so well done:beer:


Thanks dude!

That pic was taken after I had hit my pose for the official photographer! I should have hired Locusts g/f cuz she had a good camera! got some o.k. ones tho.

Oh I love being called a kid as I,m 38 years old, just decided last year to give bodybuilding a go!


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

http://img44.imageshack.us/my.php?image=33460307.jpg

i like this 1 cuz I,m sure i can see some good lines!


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

And These 2

http://img44.imageshack.us/my.php?image=33460307.jpg

http://img31.imageshack.us/my.php?image=33460319.jpg

P.s Nick Sorry to jump all over your thread mate!

Rob


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Well done mate you have with out a doubt made every one who doubted you eat their own words.

Very good physique :thumb:


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

Con said:


> Well done mate you have with out a doubt made every one who doubted you eat their own words.
> 
> Very good physique :thumb:


Thanks once again! I,m gonna try and use this to fuel my fire to improve and win some silverware! James see you sunday!

Rob.


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

> Well done mate you have with out a doubt made every one who doubted you eat their own words.


 Sure have mate!  That pic didnt do you justice and you are looking great in the other pics. As said you've got a very good physique, it looks like it was a tough show, a big well done to all of you guys:thumb:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

@dragon

well done m8 at the end of the day you have nothing to prove you won the class and thats were it counts .

dont let peoples judgement on photographs put a dampner on your day .

you both did well and first and second is a fantastic acheivment,

locust achieved what he set out to do and made the top three you won should make for a interesting final

well done to both of you :thumb:


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

EDG301 said:


> Well done Locust mate, you looked comfortable up on stage and held your own. Looked like u and james got the conditioning on point. Regarding placing, t*he guy who came 1st, imo, deserved it. He was bigger and his back was really thick and dense, he also had good conditioning aswell. *
> 
> Again mate, well done, unfortunately didnt get a chance to say hi. Head down and work hard for the qualifier dude.


Thanks mate....

I didnt notice this comment earlier! The valid point is that you were *there *(like the judges).!

http://img32.imageshack.us/my.php?image=33460320.jpg


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Hey rob, hows it going mate,

Just to make clear, this thread is no way a flame on rob at all, i havent started a thread to make anyone look bad and me hard done by etc, blah blah lol. ive already said i was extatic with my placing and happy for rob, he is a great guy and yes id love to keep in touch mate, good luck for this weekend bro.

Also ive not seen any other pics than the ones my family took, so i cant actully comment on how the others looked as robs pics are the first ive seen and you look great mate, also great avitar !!! lol.

i started this thread to get feedback for myself, which i have had, obvioulsy it was a close call between us mate, im gonna work hard, and maybe a rematch in the future !! haha !!!!

Thanks to everyone for the comments, i loved it, it was a great experience and i cant wait to compete again !!!!!


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

The results and a selection of photo's are on www.michaelfawcettphotography.webs.com


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

LOCUST said:


> Hey rob, hows it going mate,
> 
> Just to make clear, this thread is no way a flame on rob at all, i havent started a thread to make anyone look bad and me hard done by etc, blah blah lol. ive already said i was extatic with my placing and happy for rob, he is a great guy and yes id love to keep in touch mate, good luck for this weekend bro.
> 
> ...


Nice 1 Nick, I will pass my number onto James this Sunday for you.


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

B|GJOE said:


> Deffo 1st. So you didn't fancy doing the Peterborough this weekend also??


cheers, nah couldnt do it, gonna save myself for next year..


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

weeman said:


> look fantastic mate,congratulations  are you doing the NABBA novice show that you qualified for?


Cheers mate, im not doing the novice finals, the timing isint right for me, im gonna take the year to add size and hit a qualifer early next year i hope..


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

willsey4 said:


> Where is Essex mate?


Im in harlow mate, where abouts are you ??


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Bobbytrickster said:


> Good stuff mate, as mentioned I think you should have had 1st from the pics, but a great result for you all the same.
> 
> Get a good rebound bud and make the most of it.
> 
> Any idea what show you would aim for in the UKBFF or class......Classic??


Cheers rob, im making the most of the rebound now, id probably do a weight class, if i can put the size on, or i could be up against you mate ha ha !!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

LOCUST said:


> Im in harlow mate, where abouts are you ??


Braintree but also train occasionally at Hercules in Colchester. If your ever in the area let us know and vice versa. Always good to train with people on here.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

The dragon said:


> Thanks mate....
> 
> I didnt notice this comment earlier! The valid point is that you were *there *(like the judges).!
> 
> http://img32.imageshack.us/my.php?image=33460320.jpg


I was in the audience, and to be honest mate, i didnt even see you till you came back onstage for comparisons, as u were were pushed in the corner right near the curtain. But when i did see you, me and the audience around had you as the winner, because of the shear size of you. But as many have said, get working on those legs!

Well done to you both


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

willsey4 said:


> Braintree but also train occasionally at Hercules in Colchester. If your ever in the area let us know and vice versa. Always good to train with people on here.


Hey mate, you were in hercules with provider? H is my home gym as back from uni so hopefully will catch you down there sometime


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

EDG301 said:


> I was in the audience, and to be honest mate, i didnt even see you till you came back onstage for comparisons, as u were were pushed in the corner right near the curtain. But when i did see you, me and the audience around had you as the winner, because of the shear size of you. But as many have said, get working on those legs!
> 
> Well done to you both


hey mate i went to come over to you and scott to say hi before the show,but as i got up you both ran out the door lol.


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Very nice work mate


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

well done locust and dragon, from the pics i would of personally given it to locust as he has a more balanced physique but thats more of a personal preference and there was nothing in it, if my was preference is mass then dragon would get it.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

LOCUST said:


> hey mate i went to come over to you and scott to say hi before the show,but as i got up you both ran out the door lol.


Yeah, that would be due to nipping out to eat my food,lol.

Well done again mate, good to see a fellow uk-muscler whip ass!!!


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Congratulations matey, feels good after such a long diet doesn't it?!

Sorry if you already stated but didn't see it anywhere, how tall are you and what did you weigh in at?

Enjoy your rebound buddy and keep us informed

Dave


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Biggerdave said:


> Congratulations matey, feels good after such a long diet doesn't it?!
> 
> Sorry if you already stated but didn't see it anywhere, how tall are you and what did you weigh in at?
> 
> ...


Thanks dave, ur right i havent stated it, im 5ft 5in and was 10st 13lb give or take.. on the day


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

LOCUST said:


> hey mate i went to come over to you and scott to say hi before the show,but as i got up you both ran out the door lol.


 Exactly mate do it!!! I think your phsique would suit the classics mate:beer:


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Bobbytrickster said:


> Exactly mate do it!!! I think your phsique would suit the classics mate:beer:


i dont knwo alot about the classics mate, what would be my maximum weight for my class or height or how ever it works lol ? im 5ft 5in ish..


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

locust whats your plans for rebound?? i have seen some of your ideas over on MT but i couldnt find a set plan yet?


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

EDG301 said:


> Hey mate, you were in hercules with provider? H is my home gym as back from uni so hopefully will catch you down there sometime


Yeah i was there last Monday training Chest and Tris with Patrick. Was good there. Scot gave me some good advise aswell.


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

willsey4 said:


> Yeah i was there last Monday training Chest and Tris with Patrick. Was good there. Scot gave me some good advise aswell.


Yep, Scotts always full of good 'advices' :lol: giv us a message when u two are next dwn. I normally train most evenings.


----------



## Train hard (Oct 8, 2008)

LOCUST said:


>


 the guy to your right in the first pic has a canny gut, lol........


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Well done. Physique flows nicely


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Awesome mate, you looked fantastic. Think you will get better and better too as you add more size. :thumb: What did you do for contest prep?


----------



## chrish3901 (Feb 8, 2009)

defo 1st IMO


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

great physique really nice lines mate I also feel you would suit the classic class


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Cheers fellas, ive looked into classics, and i dont know if ill make the weight, whats the maximum weight for my height if im 5ft 5in ?

i was bang on 70k on stage for my show, and looking back i think i could have carbed up a lot more, im worried ill be to heavy for classics.

nick


----------



## KrisJenkins (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi Nick

Great training with you this evening bud. Legs feelin a little shakey, those hacks were hard work!

Have taken inspiration from this thread and the other over at muscle talk. Your physique here is amazing and i'm hoping your diet advice will get me resembling something similar to your physique as we speak, as you know just need to get that tad leaner!

Look forward to training again with you soon son!

Kris


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Excellent mate, enjoyed training with someone who puts the effort in on leg day !!!

we will get you there mate, just takes a bit of dedication,

ill be on the treadmill at 6am bud !!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

locust hows training going and you having a successful rebound?


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

hilly2008 said:


> locust hows training going and you having a successful rebound?


hey mate, going well, yes rebound was very succesful, pre comp i was 13st 6lb, and fat, after rebound im about 13st with veins and abs still, and about 8 weeks out i suppose, so explain that lol.

training is going well, back to compounds again


----------

